# Raul's Random Canada pics



## Raul (Jul 15, 2008)

Just come back from Canada and thought I'd share a few landscape piccies that might be of interest.

A frozen waterfall at Lake Louise in the Rockie mountains..


















The lake itself was frozen to a depth of 3 feet.









And there was an ice sculpture competition going on...


----------



## Raul (Jul 15, 2008)

An Ice castle on the lake...









After these pictures my camera lens and lcd screen froze up and wouldn't work anymore. So we drove to some hot springs to warm up and the camera soon thawed out...


----------



## Raul (Jul 15, 2008)

Whilst I was in Calgary the olympic torch bound for Vancouver's 2010 winter olympics came to town and to celebrate a huge sconce was lit on top of the Calgary tower ..


























Some lovely mountain pictures...


----------



## cabrera (Jun 28, 2009)

amazing pics the frozen waterfall is stunning thnk you for sharing


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

Fantastic pics, those mountains are spectacular.
I wish i had the money to go to Canada, I don't think id come back.


----------



## Pauline (Aug 3, 2006)

They're great pics. Wonderful scenery.


----------

